# Freaks



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2009)

Che filmone!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c43Sa4dztk


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (15 Settembre 2009)

Un vero cult!
Io ho anche un libro di vecchie fotografie.
All'ultima pagina ci avevo messo la foto di mamma e poi glielo avevo regalato. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (ciao mà)


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che filmone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bellissimo!!!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> bellissimo!!!


E' un cazzo di filmone che la dice lunga sui rapporti umani. Sara' che mi sento molto_ Freak _


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' un cazzo di filmone che la dice lunga sui rapporti umani. Sara' che mi sento molto_ Freak _


 nella forma non direi proprio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... nella sostanza si, sei una superfreak!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> nella forma non direi proprio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intendevo nella sostanza... poi ovviamente per ragioni di comodita'mostra Freaks nella forma, ma il risultato non cambia.

Molti possono tollerare i freaks, ma i freaks saranno sempre freaks e cazzi di underdogs. Triste ma vero.

Grande film, anche questo lo faro' vedere a mia figlia quando sara' in grado di capire.


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Intendevo nella sostanza... poi ovviamente per ragioni di comodita'mostra Freaks nella forma, ma il risultato non cambia.
> 
> *Molti possono tollerare i freaks*, ma i freaks saranno sempre freaks e cazzi di underdogs. Triste ma vero.
> 
> Grande film, anche questo lo faro' vedere a mia figlia quando sara' in grado di capire.


 Ci sono anche quelli che li amano in quanto freaks... pochi, ma ci sono.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci sono anche quelli che li amano in quanto freaks... pochi, ma ci sono.


Invece io credo di no almeno non nella loro pienezza... sempre che anche questo non sia un freak.

Nel film Cleopatra non ama Hans, vuole solo i suoi soldi, ma non si capisce se ami Hercules o meno... e'l'unica pecca del del film io l'avrei reso piu' esplicito (se non altro averbbe reso Cleopatra capace di amare). Hans ama Cleopatra perche' lo fa sentire normale, Cleopatra non puo' amare Hans perche' la farebbe sentire un freak... forse e dico forse si ama cio' che ci fa sentire piu' conforme, cio' che ci eleva allo stato di cio' che vorremmo essere ( o sembrare)

Nel finale originale Cleopatra viene trasformata in un freak, una sorta di gallina umana che rende l'amore tra Hans e Cleopatra possibile (personale interpretazione). 
Che cazzo di filmone


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Invece io credo di no almeno non nella loro pienezza... sempre che anche questo non sia un freak.*
> 
> Nel film Cleopatra non ama Hans, vuole solo i suoi soldi, ma non si capisce se ami Hercules o meno... e'l'unica pecca del del film io l'avrei reso piu' esplicito (se non altro averbbe reso Cleopatra capace di amare). Hans ama Cleopatra perche' lo fa sentire normale, Cleopatra non puo' amare Hans perche' la farebbe sentire un freak... forse e dico forse si ama cio' che ci fa sentire piu' conforme, cio' che ci eleva allo stato di cio' che vorremmo essere ( o sembrare)
> 
> ...


ma infatti parlavo di un'altro freak...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma infatti parlavo di un'altro freak...


Io di qualunque genere di freak...


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io di qualunque genere di freak...


 non ci capiamo... dicevo, si, per amare davvero un freak serve un altro freak...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non ci capiamo... dicevo, si, per amare davvero un freak serve un altro freak...


Ahhh... e' l'ultimo neurone partito.


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ahhh... e' l'ultimo neurone partito.


fai subito un upgrade!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> fai subito un upgrade!


Mai! Sono finalmente felicemente lobotomizzata!


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

*la felicità...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mai! Sono finalmente felicemente lobotomizzata!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Ti pare poco eh... insalatona, verdure alla griglia e anguria... il resto sono solo cazzate!


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti pare poco eh... insalatona, verdure alla griglia e anguria... il resto sono solo cazzate!


 ma io mi riferivo alla loro vita... sono esseri felici


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma io mi riferivo alla loro vita... sono esseri felici


Io alla mia!


----------

